

Show HN: Hacker News Search updated - jlemoine
https://hn.algolia.com
Based on your feedback (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8874801) we&#x27;ve released a new version of the Hacker News Search. It&#x27;s accessible through the search box in the footer of Hacker News. We hope you&#x27;ll enjoy the new minimal design and the additional features.<p>Feel free to give us your dream list of improvements :)<p>ChangeLog:
2015-01-19
  - Custom date range picker
  - Responsive design
  - New &quot;comments[&lt;&gt;=]X&quot; syntax to filter by number of comments
  - If the story doesn&#x27;t have any URL, the link goes to the HN discussion
  - Here and there cosmetics improvements (less padding, removed useless &quot;upvote&quot; arrow, ...)<p>2015-01-12
  - Full reimplementation based on Angular.js
  - Performance improvements
  - Minimal design to improve readability
  - Customizable sort order (by date&#x2F;popularity, by date range)
  - New sharing features (Twitter &amp; Facebook compliant)
  - Cloudfront-based assets delivering
  - Experimental UI
  - Inlined comments
  - Advanced filtering&#x2F;refinements capabilities
  - Thumbnails
======
jlemoine
Based on your feedback
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874801))
we've released a new version of the Hacker News Search. It's accessible
through the search box in the footer of Hacker News. We hope you'll enjoy the
new minimal design and the additional features.

Feel free to give us your dream list of improvements :)

ChangeLog:

2015-01-19

    
    
      - Custom date range picker
    
      - Responsive design
    
      - New "comments[<>=]X" syntax to filter by number of comments
    
      - If the story doesn't have any URL, the link goes to the HN discussion
    
      - Here and there cosmetics improvements (less padding, removed useless "upvote" arrow, ...)
    

2015-01-12

    
    
      - Full reimplementation based on Angular.js
    
      - Performance improvements
    
      - Minimal design to improve readability
    
      - Customizable sort order (by date/popularity, by date range)
    
      - New sharing features (Twitter & Facebook compliant)
    
      - Cloudfront-based assets delivering
    
      - Experimental UI
    
      - Inlined comments
    
      - Advanced filtering/refinements capabilities
    
      - Thumbnails

------
Curmudgel
The new interface requires more clicks than the last one in order to select
the options, and since I don't agree with the default options, it is quite
annoying. The contrast for the drop down options is really, really bad. The
fixed headers are an enormous waste of screen real estate for small laptops,
and when this is coupled with the smaller line width, the effect is that
information density is a lot worse.

On the front page of Hacker News, the number of points and the time an item
was posted are not a links, but on your search results page, they are. They're
not underlined, so you just have to guess that they are links. The little
heart, person, and clock icons make it harder for the eye to scan across the
line, and since they're not links, they don't really serve any purpose.

If the changes must stay, I would appreciate a "classic style" search option,
preferably at at different URL, so that I don't have to switch to the old
style every time.

------
4k
In the search results, the "link" part, which is supposed to point to the HN
discussion instead points to hn.algolia.com

For every single link in the search results which are HN text submissions. The
article submissions still point to the correct link.

~~~
jlemoine
Are you using the default interface or the experimental interface (you can
click on settings to see which one you are using)?

The default one should link to HN discussion/article

~~~
4k
Default.

Interesting to see that choosing Experimental interface fixes the problem!

------
mtmail
The back-button does not work (as reported in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8913272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8913272))

~~~
Shipow
Right, we'll fix that asap, it's very annoying.

~~~
ColinWright
Still broken - makes it effectively unusable.

I'd be really interested to know - what do you actually test for before you
push a new version? Do you have a checklist, or do you just push your latest
version and see what people complain about?

------
DanBC
No zoom on iOS. This means search is now unusable for me.

~~~
Shipow
Not yet designed for 320px/smartphones, but it's definitely on the road map

